# Golf (the car, not the sport) forums?



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Where do you Golf guys hang out then? Particularly the mk5 GTi, but I guess they are all general "Golf" forums?

Ta


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

www.uk-mkivs.net


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This is best for the MKV, especially the GTi....

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/20/ShowForum.aspx

.... but there aren't many R32 owners on there, so I tend to use the R32 section of Tyresmoke more.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Cheers. Looks useful. (apart from some kmpowell guy on there asking questions about CW GTi's, and 18" wheels :roll: :wink: )


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Cheers. Looks useful. (apart from some kmpowell guy on there asking questions about CW GTi's, and 18" wheels :roll: :wink: )


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.forum.golfgti.co.uk/index.php?board=16.0 is another reasonable one


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> http://www.forum.golfgti.co.uk/index.php?board=16.0 is another reasonable one


Thanks. Found that one via a post on uk-mkivs - think I've seen you posting on there, with your sig of the CW Ed30


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

you might find me on there too, and tyresmoke and golfgti.co.uk


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

bmx said:


> you might find me on there too, and tyresmoke and golfgti.co.uk


Ed30 in Silver, manual, xenons, highline etc etc? 

Nice 

(might have gone for that, but I would want to swop for Monza's and the dealer wouldn't play ball  . Love the seats on the Ed30 though 8) )


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > you might find me on there too, and tyresmoke and golfgti.co.uk
> ...


mines havin 19 inch bbs ch alloys on it, what you gone for then?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

bmx said:


> mines havin 19 inch bbs ch alloys on it, what you gone for then?


Very nice, perfect wheel for the Golf IMO. Good idea to swop - even though the std wheel is basically a CH, I don't know why but they look SO much better in 19's. Shame they're so damn expensive :roll:

Not finalised spec yet, that's the job for this week. 5-dr GTI / manual / Black / Interlagos / xenons / 18's / Highline / smokers pack (only 'cos it looks better than without :? ).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Not finalised spec yet, that's the job for this week. 5-dr GTI / manual / Black / Interlagos / xenons / 18's / Highline / smokers pack (only 'cos it looks better than without :? ).


Nice spec Neil









No armrest though? Defo worth ticking that box to keep your ipod compatibility and/or changer compatibility in the future, especially if you're not going for the RCD500.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> No armrest though? Defo worth ticking that box to keep your ipod compatibility and/or changer compatibility in the future.


mmm, tough one that. The GTi community seem to rave about the armrest, but I've never got the whole "armrest thing" :?

I was thinking (and I haven't fully researched / decided this bit yet, and hence not included on the spec that I listed above) that I could have an in-dash changer for Â£275 and ipod in the glovebox for Â£150 (dealer fitted). <yes, we want both!>

From what I can see, the armrest is Â£115 on it's own, or Â£265 with ipod prep. If I only want the armrest for the ipod prep, I think I'm best going for the dealer-fit glovebox option :?

Confusing the hell out of myself over the whole ipod / armrest thing :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> mmm, tough one that. The GTi community seem to rave about the armrest, but I've never got the whole "armrest thing" :?


Ditto, i've never got it either! For some bizarre reason the Golf is more deisrable with one. Personally I removed the armrest from my R32 and bought the normal cup holders panel. I will put the armrest back in when I come to sell it. The armrest is certainly not for me!



neil1003 said:


> I was thinking (and I haven't fully researched / decided this bit yet, and hence not included on the spec that I listed above) that I could have an in-dash changer for Â£275 and ipod in the glovebox for Â£150 (dealer fitted). <yes, we want both!>
> 
> From what I can see, the armrest is Â£115 on it's own, or Â£265 with ipod prep. If I only want the armrest for the ipod prep, I think I'm best going for the dealer-fit glovebox option :?
> 
> Confusing the hell out of myself over the whole ipod / armrest thing :roll:


I've ditched trying to get an iPod connection that works properly, so I'm going to get either a Sony or Alpine Mp3 changer package specifically made for the Golf MKV. Best of both worlds, and runs directly off the OEM RCD300 head unit. They do lots of different 6 & 10 disc changers.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > mines havin 19 inch bbs ch alloys on it, what you gone for then?
> ...


spec sounds spot on, the armrest looks far better than standard, but if it didnt i certainly wouldnt have gone for it same as you guys, i find armrest genraly obtrusive, the mk5 golf one doesnt get in the way imo


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm, tough one that. The GTi community seem to rave about the armrest, but I've never got the whole "armrest thing" :?
> ...


yep thats the same kind of thing i will be looking into, an mp3 changer. the vw ipod or usb option doesnt give track names either, does your mp3 disc changer display the track names on the 300?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> does your mp3 disc changer display the track names on the 300?


To be honest I'm not sure, here are two packages i've been looking at:

Sony Package
Alpine Package


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > does your mp3 disc changer display the track names on the 300?
> ...


From what i remember on a MKIV's thread i don't think it does but couldn't be sure :?


----------

